# NEW York.. restriction or endorsement?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was thinking the other night and New York with its new 7 rnd mag limit seems to be unknowingly endorsing a larger more powerfull handgun round. The 1911 in .45 acp is one of the few handguns that was designed with the 7 rnd mag. Finally New York will force its residents back to the old American Standard. Hooray........ a .45 for every badguy.... Now they can kill with authority...... 1 bullet per victim rather than having to make 3-4 hit on each target with the whimpy 9mm................ :beer:


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

wow, Excellent point. The gun grabbers don't think that way, they just keep chipping away.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That will be their next target. "Oh no, those guns are too powerful, they should be banned!!!". You know it will happen. Sad as it is.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah it will be interesting to find out the sales numbers of 45acp, 10mm, 357 are compared to 9mm and 380. If I was forced to a 7 round capacity, I would want the biggest 7 rounds I could carry.


----------

